# Excaliber or DeWalt Scroll Saw



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2014)

Thinking about getting into this. I could afford either, which one would you buy?

Thank you!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 30, 2014)

They have both on the floors at the Woodcraft and Ptree Woodworking I think. I have the DeWalt which is a good light duty machine and one of the scrollsaw gurus at Woodworking Talk forum uses the Excaliber and says its good. Biggest advantage I see with the Excaliber is the head tilts instead of the bed which makes many operations a good bit easier.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 30, 2014)

You don't need a scroll saw.  Too many other things to turn.  ;-)

My friend has both saws.  I can ask him about them. As was mentioned before the tilting head is a major difference. 

I have a scroll saw just because but I never use it.   Haha


----------



## Tom T (Nov 30, 2014)

I have Dewalt, but like Dan it does not get much use.  But it is nice.  The dust removing tube broke do to user error.  It cuts nice.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! I saw Hans last week at a craft show in Cumming. He has both, but liked the Excal for the same feature that you mentioned.  My friend who introduced my to pen turning, has gotten really good with intarsia. However, I am not really into spend hours sanding. We will see. Thank you all.


----------



## wyone (Nov 30, 2014)

I had a nice scroll saw that I rarely used.  I listed it for $75 on Craigslist.  I had a mother and her 12 year old son come to look at it.  He loved it and wanted it, but only had $25.  he went home with it and his $25.  I hope he is inspired to spend a lot of hours making sawdust.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 30, 2014)

i was really dissappointed with the Dewalt Scroll saw. I found that the table is not sturdy enough, at least for cutting my quarters. A buddy of mine brought his Dewalt over for me to test it out on a quarter and i was not impressed. However, I will say, that when the time comes to buy a new one, I think the Hegner 18" scroll saw could quite possibly be my go to saw. I stood a nickel on end, on a Hegner table and turned it on and the nickel never moved! That speaks volumes to me


----------



## plantman (Dec 1, 2014)

In my years of tool colecting I have owned many different brands of scroll saws. After giving my 3 sons one and bringing 2 to Habitate for Humanity this month, I am down to 2 remaining. A Delta and a DeWalt 20". The Delta is seldom used. It has 160#s of sand on its stand to stop your hands from going numb with extended use. It also uses pined blades and is a real pain to change. I bought the DeWalt about 15 years ago after the salesman at Woodworkers Depot started all the brands they carried, and also placed a nickel on edge on each one. At that time only the DeWalt did not lose the coin even while cutting wood. I have had no problems with this saw what so ever and would recomend it to anyone. However if I would want to buy a new saw, I would follow seamus7227 and look at the Hegner, with money being no object !! Jim  S


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 1, 2014)

Tony, I can pretty much guarantee you, that if you purchase an Excalibur you won't be sorry. The coin test works on this saw also, as long as the saw is setting level. If you go for the Dewalt, you would be better off buying a lightly used generation #1 model. The later Dewalts, the #2's are known to have a lot more problems then the #1 model. If you want to read some comments on scroll saws, check out scrollsawvillage.com. You don't have to be a member to peruse the site, hope this helps.
Len


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 1, 2014)

I forgot about Hegner and all of their awesomeness! If you intend on doing fretwork, try before you buy. Make sure of several things:
1) pin/plain end blades
2) ease of changing blades, and 
3) vibration (and whatever else you may want to think about like table dimensions).

I've only used an older Craftsman...I don't like it. I LOVE scrolling, but I have to wait until I'm in a larger shop to invest in a new saw. It may be worth looking at the Porter Cable. I saw one at Lowe's yesterday. Looks nice, blade removal/install looks simple, decent sized table and included the stand...


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

Some mentioned the vacuum/suction on the Exc is so strong that it makes the wood difficult to move/cut. Any truth to that.


----------



## tim self (Dec 1, 2014)

If I may make another option available.  A RBI Hawk BM20 or 26.  Solid saw, bit pricy but American made.  I picked one up rarely used 3 yrs ago and love it.   Scroll Saw - Saws - Hawk Woodworking Tools


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2014)

Tony you must be building some shop with all these new toys. The question you have to ask is what do you want to do with the scrollsaw?  This happens to be in my wheelhouse because I have been scrolling for 30 years+ I own A Dewalt 788 (type #1) Hegner 16" RBI Hawk 220vs and a RBI 226vs. I started with a Dremel pin end saw.  I have sawn on just about every saw on the market. I made my mark and my name in the craft world doing scrollsaw work. 

With that said the 2 saws you picked are clones of each other. The Dewalt copied the cutting mechanism of the Excaliber which at one time was only available as a 30" saw The Dewalt was a Canadian saw but sold out to China thus the 2 types of saws on the market. The type #1 saws were the better saw with all the kinks worked out. When the China saws hit the market so many problems followed. It is said that all these problems have been worked out because they have been around now for quite some time. 

Without getting into the differences of parallel arms and other cutting nuances of the many different saws you have chosen 2 very well made saws and you can not go wrong with either one but you get what you pay for them. There are drawbacks on any machine made and these saws are no exception. These are professional designed saws made for the serious scroller. Ease of use which includes changing blades, least vibration, good dust clearing ( noticed I said clearing, not vac), angle cutting is not a huge selling factor because many scrollers are not changing angles to cut and just because one rotates the table and one rotates the head is not a factor in my book. 

I know you said money is no object but do you really need such a saw. Are you going to get into scrolling as much as pen turning??  If so then you need to look at the professional saws but there are others out there and my go to saw has always been the RBIs This nickel standing on edge is a joke because all pro saws can do that. Every saw has a vibration point where this does not hold true. The stand that is used is also important and can be used to dampen vibration. The 3 legged stand on the Dewalt is a plus over the 4 legged stand on the excaliber. 

You asked about the dust collector. You are correct in that people do not use it for the example you mentioned and that is why most saws do not come with them. The one thing you want is to be able to spin and move your work piece smoothly and effortlessly. now direct the dust collecting under the table where the blade come through then you will capture some of the dust but definetly not all. When using blades that cut on both the up stroke and down stroke it will mean nothing. You do need some means of blowing the dust away from you and away from your cut lines and pro saws use top grade bellows and all are very sufficient. 

So to just get this topic back on course the Excaliber is slightly better than the Dewalt but the price should indicate that. Size will be the next factor to look at. 16" vs 20" on the Dewalt or step up to the 21" Excaiber

It seems I wrote this same stuff some time ago. If you do a Google search here on scrollsaws you will see a whole lot more info.

Blades are the key in any scrollsaws. Flying Dutchman blades are the best on the market. To buy them get them from Mikesworkshop.com. Mike is the best and a great guy. He will send you samples because depending on material you will need different blades. Not one fits all needs. 

Good luck and show some photos of this shop with all these new toys you have been acquiring.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

To be honest, I don't have the need. I have finally reached a stage in my life where I have the budget to explore new things. My friend got involved in Intarsia, I like it, but not into sanding. I would have no immediate use for it. I thought it may good to get one when they are on sale. But your questions are right on. Thank you.


----------



## macsplinter (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a RBI Hawk and it has been a awesome saw.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2014)

TonyL said:


> To be honest, I don't have the need. I have finally reached a stage in my life where I have the budget to explore new things. My friend got involved in Intarsia, I like it, but not into sanding. I would have no immediate use for it. I thought it may good to get one when they are on sale. But your questions are right on. Thank you.



Well Tony as far as sales you will get no better sales than what you can find now on the sites with the Holiday sales and cyber sales. The only other thing is to check Craig's listings and maybe join some of the remaining scrollsaw forums There are always people selling saws. As far as intarsia work goes it opens the avenue for the need for more tools because of the sanding involved as you mentioned. Any scrollsaw work will need one very very very very important ingrediant and that is PATIENCE. The saw cuts very slow and depending on what type cutting you want to do there can be failures. But if doing fret work or intarsia it can be rewarding and relaxing. I have made alot of money over the years doing it. But with that said as all things hand made items are becoming a thing of the past and people do not want to pay for craftsmanship. Thus the huge China debt.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2014)

What a nice thing to do.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

Well. I couldn't find anything that really interested me in terms of scroll sawing. I even tried one tonight and my friend said I would be good at it. Thanks for all of the feedback and sharing of your experience.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Well. I couldn't find anything that really interested me in terms of scroll sawing. I even tried one tonight and my friend said I would be good at it. Thanks for all of the feedback and sharing of your experience.


 

Wow Tony giving up already. That would be a $900 elephant sitting in the corner collecting dust rather than making it. :biggrin:

Maybe you just need some inspiration.

There are a ton of things that can be made. There are many plans out there if you are not into creating your own works. Here are some examples. But as I said with all hobbies there comes a cost. But satisfaction is at your fingertips. 
































Here is one that combines the 2 hobbies, turning and scrolling. These sell well and i need to get more made some day.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful, but not my cup of tea to make. I like intarsia, but not the sanding.

In my home office alone, I am sitting among 4k of elephants include a 1-hour played Gibson Les Paul Standard..that I bought this time last year. I just sold a 4k acoustic that I played 6 hours since 1996! The new Fender amp with two 12 inch speakers still has the original wrapping around it. I don't know how to use the special effect. That's just my 200 sq ft home office. There' another 4300 sq ft of space with my other stuff (including enough aquarium stuff for a small pool). I couldn't afford many things growing up, so I bought them now, but things mean less and less to me. I guess that means that I growing up. Needless to say, I married an angel.

I am actually looking forward to learning how to use my oval skew; it is supposed to come tomorrow.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Beautiful, but not my cup of tea to make. I like intarsia, but not the sanding.
> 
> In my home office alone, I am sitting among 4k of elephants include a 1-hour played Gibson Les Paul Standard..that I bought this time last year. I just sold a 4k acoustic that I played 6 hours since 1996! The new Fender amp with two 12 inch speakers still has the original wrapping around it. I don't know how to use the special effect. That's just my 200 sq ft home office. There' another 4300 sq ft of space with my other stuff (including enough aquarium stuff for a small pool). I couldn't afford many things growing up, so I bought them now, but things mean less and less to me. I guess that means that I growing up. Needless to say, I married an angel.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to learning how to use my oval skew; it is supposed to come tomorrow.




Tony Tony Tony if you are into intarsia but do not like sanding then you can try Marquetry. Same thing basically. You are creating a picture or item with different colored woods but it is flat. Or you can do Intarsia with very little sanding. Not all patterns need to be sanded for depth. They use risers behind the pieces to give them depth. Scrollsawing is a hobby in itself that has its followers just like turning does. There are those that are only into pen making which is a shame and then there are those that do sophisticated segmenting, and then there are those that just do bowls and so forth.  

Well you asked and I tried to help. That was my 2 cents worth. Good luck in your next venture.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

My friend does Marquetry too. After seeing his Intarsia, I am less interested in Marquetry. Maybe, I will get into skew sharpening! Although, I heard the spindle master and oval skew don't need a grinding wheel. 

I have to tell you after seeing some of the hi-end scroll saws, the DW and Exc look like toys. Same for my Jet lathe. I thought it was real good, until I saw ones for 5k. As long as it does the job, I guess. I still have lots to learn with pens. 

I will be up in your neck of the woods around Christmas: NYC, LI, Staten Island, Stamford, and Jersey. Thanks for the inspiration. Now if I could only eliminate radial scratches without wet sanding or learn out to pour PR over a decal...
I bought the molds, but never opened them LOL.


I read and watched the stuff in the library, I guess I have to actually do it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 2, 2014)

TonyL said:


> My friend does Marquetry too. After seeing his Intarsia, I am less interested in Marquetry. Maybe, I will get into skew sharpening! Although, I heard the spindle master and oval skew don't need a grinding wheel.
> 
> I have to tell you after seeing some of the hi-end scroll saws, the DW and Exc look like toys. Same for my Jet lathe. I thought it was real good, until I saw ones for 5k. As long as it does the job, I guess. I still have lots to learn with pens.
> 
> ...




Who said an oval skew does not need a grinding wheel??  Not true A spindle master is nothing but a scraper. It does not need a grinder.  An oval skew is a skew with an oval body. Now it is tricky to use on a grinder and that is why you may have heard it does not need to be ground. If you can keep your skew sharp and only require a honing you are a far better turner than me.  They can be tricky to learn. Learning on a flat skew is a better way to learn. Just round the edges and you are good to go An oval skew is very good for doing bead work. 

Want a good lathe and money is no object, buy a One Way lathe. 

Practice makes perfect and yes you do need to actually do these things to master them. :biggrin:

Good luck and now I must return to my shelter. I have been out way too long.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 2, 2014)

Me too. I was just looking at the Exc 21. 899. Have a good one!


----------

